# Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!



## muecke123 (21. Aug. 2010)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

wir, mein Göttergatte (zur Zeit Chefbuddler) und ich, sind gerade dabei unseren kleinen Folienteich 1500L (Besatz waren 5 Goldfische) zu vergrößern. Momentaner Stand der Dinge: "Loch" so gut wie fertig, Schacht für die KG Rohre zur noch nicht vorhandenen (kommt aber noch) Filterkammer auch fast ausgeschachtet. 

Doch nun hängen wir total in den Seilen und ich weiß nicht so recht weiter. Stunden, eigentlich ganze Tage, habe ich schon hier im Forum verbracht und mir zig Beiträge durchgelesen. Teichbaustorys begeistert von vorne bis hinten verschlungen. Aber irgendwie hilft mir das alles doch nicht so recht weiter. Irgendwas ist dann immer anders als bei uns...hmmm...

Unser Teich soll ein Folienteich (PVC) mit ca. 15.000 Liter werden. Habe das mal so gut es ging ausgerechnet. Kann auch der ein oder andere Liter mehr sein, da wir ja ständig was verändert haben. Hier die Pflanzstufe weg und dahinten wieder eine dazu...ein bischen mehr hier und ein wenig mehr da. Ich denke, der ein oder andere kennt das bestimmt. Tiefe beträgt jetzt 180 cm. Es gibt einige Pflanzterrassen auf der einen Seite und auf der anderen Seite gehts ausser ner kleinen Pflanzstufe ziemlich steil in die Tiefe. Bilder werde ich morgen machen und sie einstellen. Und ja, es sollen im nächsten Jahr ein paar Kois eingesetzt werden. Ich weiß, ist nicht gerade ein Anfängerfisch, aber wir bemühen uns ja alles so optimal wie möglich zu machen. Und daher hoffe ich, dass ihr uns mit eurem Fachwissen ein wenig zur Seite stehen könnt. 

Der Teich wird auch noch mit Trasszement vermörtelt damit die Folie nicht mehr sichtbar ist. Habe das bei Thias und schopes Teichbau gesehen und die Idee gefiel mir wirklich super. 
Wir haben vor einen BA und einen Skimmer einzubauen. Alles in DN 110. Verrohrung: KG Rohre zum Filterschacht. Dieser wird sich in unserem Gartenhaus befinden da es sich anbot. Steht nunmal direkt neben dem Teich. Es sollte eigentlich ein reines Schwerkraftsystem werden. So, und nun gehts auch schon los: 

Und vorweg schonmal sorry wegen der Unmengen an Fragen. Aber ich habe wirklich das komplette Internet gewälzt und natürlich auch die Suchfunktion bemüht. Nur irgendwie schreibt einer so, der andere wieder so und so weiter und sofort. Am Ende wußte ich NIX mehr und hätte das Loch an manchen Tagen am liebsten wieder zugeschüttet da ich nicht so wirklich mit meinen Plänen was Filterung und überhaupt speziell die Technik angeht, weiterkomme. Deshalb habe ich mir gesagt: Komm, Mona, jetzt fragste einfach mal direkt nach! Die werden schon nicht beissen.

Also ich würde sagen, der Reihe nach. 

1. Woher bekomme ich einen guten BA. Gibt es da Unterschiede in Sachen Qualität oder ist es wurscht wo ich das Teil bestelle? Muß ich auf irgendetwas besonders achten?

2. Mit welchem Kleber befestige ich am besten das erste Stück KG Rohr mit dem BA? Innotec, Tangit ? Habe da mal dieses und auf einer anderen Seite mal jenes gelesen. Bin ein wenig verwirrt. Welcher solls denn nun sein? 

3. Weiter gehe ich mit KG Rohren (nur gesteckt, in Sand gelegt) in den Filterschacht. BA und Skimmerrohr bekommen jeweils einen Zugschieber. Wie siehts mit der Revisionsöffnung aus? Habe gelesen, dass man diese unbedingt berücksichtigen sollte zwecks Reinigung. Aber wo soll ich denn diese Öffnung lassen, machen, bauen? Da habe ich nun keinen Plan....

4. Welche Vorabscheidung wäre am günstigsten? Dachte zuerst an einen Ultrasieve 3. Aber irgendwie peil ich das nicht so ganz. Direkt an den Ultrasieve kommt die Pumpe habe ich gelesen. Die pumpt in den Biofilter. Von da aus gehts per Schwerkraft zurück in den Teich, richtig? Also Rücklauf über Wasserspiegel. Ich möchte aber, dass das Wasser unter Wasserspiegel wieder in den Teich zurückläuft, da ich das Gepläscher auf Dauer nicht wirklich ertragen könnte. Habs da mehr mit der "Ruhe am Teich". Und Filteranlage sollte ja schließlich durchlaufen. Ein kleiner Plätscherwasserfall wird später evtl. noch dazu kommen. Den würde ich dann mit einer kleinen seperaten Pumpe betreiben und bei Bedarf auch abschalten können. Habe noch so eine kleine die ich dafür nutzen könnte. Also müsste ich wegen der gewünschten Rückführung unter dem Wasserspiegel wieder vom Biofilter in den Teich pumpen? Ich glaube ich bin in Physik ne Niete. Hilfe! 

5. Biofilter = 2 Regentonnen mit __ Hel-X bewegt und unbewegt? Habe mal gelesen, das Hel-X supi ist. Wäre das in Ordnung? Wie groß, wie viel? Meint ihr, es würden 2 x 200 Liter Fässer reichen? Wieviel Hel-X bräuchte man da? Oder doch besser anders filtern?

6. Dann wäre da noch die Frage nach der Pumpe oder Pumpen? Brauch ich denn jetzt tatsächlich 2? Anfangs war die Überlegung nach dem Biofilter eine Pumpenkammer mit einer Rohrpumpe die zurück in den Teich pumpt. Aber nun wg. Ultrasieve doch nicht? Ach man, ich steh total auf dem Schlauch..



Ich hoffe wirklich sehr, das sich der ein oder andere findet und uns bei unserem Teichbau weiterhelfen kann. 

Im Moment ist der totale Baustopp wegen "Weißnichweiter".

Auch muß ich dazu sagen, dass wir keine Gelddruckmaschine im Keller haben. Also bitte nicht die teuerste Technik. Es sollte für uns erschwinglich sein. Eigentlich hatte ich anfangs vor, alles selbst zu bauen. Vorfilterung mit Vortex, dann Regentonnenbiofilter ect. usw. Habe dann aber hier gelesen, dass ein Vortex, um wirklich zu funktionieren eigentlich riesig sein sollte und eigentlich ein Siebfilter viel besser ist. Daher habe ich mich dazu durchgerungen das Geld für einen Ultra sieve 3 zu investieren um eine gescheite Grobabscheidung zu erreichen. Schliesslich möchten wir unsere Fische auch sehen können. Dazu kommt ja nun auch noch die Folie, Flies, Flansche, Skimmer, Schieber, Rohre, Tonnen, Pumpe, Filtermaterial, Trasszement, die Steine für die weitere Gestaltung. Diese liegen leider nicht hier in der Gegend rum und wollen demnach auch noch gekauft werden. Und noch vieles mehr, an das ich jetzt gerade nicht gedacht habe. Das ganze kostet uns unsere Urlaub und den im nächsten Jahr wohl auch. Aber egal, dafür haben wir (hoffentlich) bald einen tollen, und vor allem funktionierenden Teich. Das ist doch auch was schönes!! Da kann der Urlaub ruhig mal warten.

Also ich hoffe, ihr könnt uns ein wenig weiterhelfen.:beten

Vielen lieben Dank schon jetzt an alle die sich die Zeit nehmen um uns zu helfen.

Liebe Grüße
Mona


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Hallo Mona,:Willkommen2,

ich bin zwar auch nicht der Vollprofi aber ich werde mal versuchen, ein wenig zu helfen.
Die Sache mit dem BA und dem Skimmer ist schon mal eine SUPER-Sache.(ich habe es leider nicht....obwohl man mir damals hier im Forum dazu geraten hatte)

-die ganzen Teile (BA, Schieber, Innotec, Medienauflage, Flansche u.s.w. kannst du in div. Internet- 
 Schop's bestellen. Worauf du bei den BA achten müßt, kann ich euch leider auch nicht sagen. Auf jeden  
 Fall  würde ich die Preise vergleichen...es lohnt sich.Einfach mal die Bucht(Ebay) durchstöbern.

-Innotec ist ein Super-Kleber, den kannst du nehmen, da habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

-bei der Revisionsöffnung kann ich dir auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.Sinnvoll ist sie zwecks Reinigung
 sicherlich.Aber wo man diese am besten hinsetzt.....?Aber es werden sich sicherlich noch andere Forum-
 freunde zu Wort melden.
-als vernümftige Vorabscheidung, würde ich einen Siebfilter selber bauen.Hier im Forum gibt es viele 
 Anleitungen (Eigenbauecke), z.B.:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27540
 Wenn du einen " Unterwasser -Einlauf haben willst, würde ich die einen Folienflansch empfehlen.(siehe in der 
 Bucht)
 -siehe hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25786

- zu der Pumpensache werden sich sicherlich auch noch einige zu Wort melden.

So, ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig weiterhelfen. Mir ging es damals genauso, wie euch aber hier seid ihr wirklich sehr gut aufgehoben.Hier bekommt ihr die Hilfe ,die ihr benötigt.Hier gibt es nur nette und hilfsbereite Leute.

Bis die Tage
                         Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Hallo Mona, 

1. bekommst Du bei allen möglichen Versendern. z.B. Hier  Ich hab geschaut, wer alles Material zu halbwegs Preisen hatte (also Zugschieber etc.) und dann alles bei einem bestellt. Hat Porto gespart. 

2. Die meisten tendieren zu Innotec Adheasel, es gibt aber auch User die andere Kleber getestet haben. Wir haben gestern, da sich so schnell kein Innotec auftreiben lies Bodenabläufe mit Soudal Fix it all von Bostik eingeklebt, andere Nehmen Sikaflex 221 noch andere andere Kleber. Die meiste Erfahrung, die höchste Sicherheit hast Du wohl bei Innotec mitgegkauft, weil dieses Produkt von sehr vielen verwendet wird. 

3. Gute Idee... hab ich bislang nicht dran gedacht. Könnte man doch, wenn Platz ist mit in den Schacht bauen, wo die Vorfilterung drin ist ? Ich baue das alles in einen IBC ein. Macht ja Sinn, wenn die Revisionsöffnung vorm Vorfilter ist, sonst müsst man den abbauen. 
FRAGE: an die anderen Teichbauer: Reicht da einfach ein T Stück, und ein senkrechtes Stück Rohr nach oben, oder wie habt Ihr das gelöst ? 

4. Das richtet sich ganz nach dem Geldbeutel und nach dem gewünschten Komfort. Ein Ultrasieve ist schon ne gute Lösung, aber man muss regelmässig sauber machen. Wer macht das im Urlaub ? 
Trommelfilter und Vliesfilter sind komfortabler, aber eben auch ne ganze Ecke teurer. 
Die Pumpe setze ich direkt hinter den Vorfilter, aber dann gibts zwei Unterschiede bei meiner Planung
--> ich teile den Rücklauf, so das ich Regeln kann wieviel  geht durch den Biofilter und was geht direkt in den Teich. Der Biofilter sollte meiner Meinung nach eher langsam durchströmt werden, hierwill ich also nicht die komplette Menge Wasser durchlaufen lassen. Wenn Du das nicht teilen willst kann die Pumpe natuerlich auch hinter den Biofilter.
-> als biologische Stufe setze ich einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter ein. 

Den Rücklauf kannst Du jeweils Problemlos unter Wasser machen. Bei Schwerkraft wird ja im Prinzip das Wasser nur "durchgeschoben".

5. k.A. Da meldet sich sicher noch ein Filterspezi  

6. Eine Pumpe (mal abgesehen von Deiner Bachlaufpumpe oder Wasserspielen die man betreiben will) reicht. 
Ich werd mir jedoch ggf. eine kleinere zweite zulegen und das dann im Winter darüber laufen lassen. 

Ich kann Dir gut nachempfinden, bei mir zieht sich das auch eine ganze Weile hin. Muss alles auch immer bezahlt werden können. Aber ich baue lieber langsamer und dafür so groß und gut ich kann, als schnell, klein und einfach. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## sternhausen (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Hallo Mona



> 1. Woher bekomme ich einen guten BA. Gibt es da Unterschiede in Sachen Qualität oder ist es wurscht wo ich das Teil bestelle? Muß ich auf irgendetwas besonders achten?



Im Prinzip kannst du die kaufen, wo du willst. Ich würde dir aber raten auf den Preis zu achten und ganz wichtig auch darauf  zu schauen, wo du Beratung bekommst. Somit fällt ebay schon mal aus. Gerade bei dir wäre gute Beratung sehr angebracht.



> 2. Mit welchem Kleber befestige ich am besten das erste Stück KG Rohr mit dem BA? Innotec, Tangit ? Habe da mal dieses und auf einer anderen Seite mal jenes gelesen. Bin ein wenig verwirrt. Welcher solls denn nun sein?



Das erste Stück KG Rohr unbedingt, mit Tangit einkleben. Innotec ist sicher ein tolles Materilal, aber der erste Teil muss mit Tangit geklebt werden!



> 3. Weiter gehe ich mit KG Rohren (nur gesteckt, in Sand gelegt) in den Filterschacht. BA und Skimmerrohr bekommen jeweils einen Zugschieber. Wie siehts mit der Revisionsöffnung aus? Habe gelesen, dass man diese unbedingt berücksichtigen sollte zwecks Reinigung. Aber wo soll ich denn diese Öffnung lassen, machen, bauen? Da habe ich nun keinen Plan....



Revisionsöffnung ist eine gute Sache, wird im Normalfall vor dem Zugschieber, der vor dem Filtereinlauf montiert wird eingebaut werden. Die Revisionsöffnung ist nichts anderes wie ein Stück Rohr mit einem Abzweiger, wo du ein Standrohr (normales KG Rohr ) einschiebst, das ein wenig länger als der max Wasserstand im Teich ist.



> 4. Welche Vorabscheidung wäre am günstigsten? Dachte zuerst an einen Ultrasieve 3. Aber irgendwie peil ich das nicht so ganz. Direkt an den Ultrasieve kommt die Pumpe habe ich gelesen. Die pumpt in den Biofilter. Von da aus gehts per Schwerkraft zurück in den Teich, richtig? Also Rücklauf über Wasserspiegel. Ich möchte aber, dass das Wasser unter Wasserspiegel wieder in den Teich zurückläuft, da ich das Gepläscher auf Dauer nicht wirklich ertragen könnte. Habs da mehr mit der "Ruhe am Teich". Und Filteranlage sollte ja schließlich durchlaufen. Ein kleiner Plätscherwasserfall wird später evtl. noch dazu kommen. Den würde ich dann mit einer kleinen seperaten Pumpe betreiben und bei Bedarf auch abschalten können. Habe noch so eine kleine die ich dafür nutzen könnte. Also müsste ich wegen der gewünschten Rückführung unter dem Wasserspiegel wieder vom Biofilter in den Teich pumpen? Ich glaube ich bin in Physik ne Niete. Hilfe!



..ich versuch das mal zu erklären. Du wilst deine Filteranlage in Schwerkraft betreiben, dass ist auch sehr vernünftig. Schwerkraft bedeutet, dass die Pumpen nach!!!! allen Filter sind. Die Pumpe dient lediglich dazu, das Wasser nach dem Filter in den Teich zurück zu pumpen.
In den oder die Filter fliest das Wasser duch Schwerkraft. Dies bedeutet aber auch, das die Filter nicht höher stehen dürfen, als der Wasserspiegel im Teich ist.
Du sschreibst, das du deinen Filter in das Gartenhaus stelle willst. Im Normalffall ist es dan aber so, das die wenigsten Gartenhäuser unterkellert sind und somit wird dein Filter oberhalb des Wasserspiegels stehen, was dann aber bedeuten würde, das du deinen Filter gepumpt betreiben musst..
Boaah, ich hoffe ich hab das jetzt halbwegs verständlich geschrieben, wenn nicht, kannst du dich ja gerne per mail melden und ich sende dir noch Skizzen.



> 5. Biofilter = 2 Regentonnen mit __ Hel-X bewegt und unbewegt? Habe mal gelesen, das Hel-X supi ist. Wäre das in Ordnung? Wie groß, wie viel? Meint ihr, es würden 2 x 200 Liter Fässer reichen? Wieviel Hel-X bräuchte man da? Oder doch besser anders filtern?



Helix ist auf jeden Fall eine super Sache, aber nur dan, wenn du einen anständigen Vorfilter hast.
Eine gute Kombination wäre zB Vliesfilter mit Biokammer.



> 6. Dann wäre da noch die Frage nach der Pumpe oder Pumpen? Brauch ich denn jetzt tatsächlich 2? Anfangs war die Überlegung nach dem Biofilter eine Pumpenkammer mit einer Rohrpumpe die zurück in den Teich pumpt. Aber nun wg. Ultrasieve doch nicht? Ach man, ich steh total auf dem Schlauch..


Die Pumpenfrage kann man erst dann sinnvoll beantworten, wenn man weiß welchen Filter du einbaust und welche Höhenunterschiede zu überwinden sind.
...wegen dem "auf dem Schlauch stehen", da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken zu machen, so ist es jeden von uns einmal gegeangen, aber deshalb ist es auch wichtig, dass du dort kaufst, wo Service und  Beratung mit dabei ist und nicht nur dort wo es um 10 Cent billiger ist.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*



sternhausen schrieb:


> ..ich versuch das mal zu erklären. Du wilst deine Filteranlage in Schwerkraft betreiben, dass ist auch sehr vernünftig. Schwerkraft bedeutet, dass die Pumpen nach!!!! allen Filter sind. Die Pumpe dient lediglich dazu, das Wasser nach dem Filter in den Teich zurück zu pumpen.



Das ist abweichend zu meiner Idee, aber natürlich die viel symphatischere Angelegenheit, aber gibt es da auch ne Möglichkeit nicht die komplett gepumpte Menge durch den biologischen Teil zu schicken ? Dort möchte ich nämlich nicht so viel Flow haben, sondern diesen lieber langsam durchströmen. Wenn einer ne Skizze oder nen Bild dazu hätte das wäre super nett.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## sternhausen (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Hallo Wuzzel

...natürlich geht das auch ohne Probleme. Dazu gibt es auch mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Entweder mittels Bypass nach der vorhandenen Pumpe oder mittels einer zweiten Pumpe (Eco Pumpe je nach Belieben) den Pflanzenfilter versorgen.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Wenn ich das mit dem Bypass richtig verstehe, dann kommt die Pumpe in dem Fall eben doch nicht nach allen Filtern, sondern pumpt die Hauptmenge nach der mechanischen Vorfilterung Retour in den Teich und ein kleinerer Teil zweigt ab in den Biofilter. Richtig ? 
So plane ich das, weil mir das symphatischer ist als zwei Pumpen und ich so ganz einfach mittels Zugschieber die Mengen regeln kann. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## sternhausen (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Hallo Wuzzel

...das kannst du so machen, wie du es schreibst, ich selbst tendiere aber den Pflanzfilter erst nach den Filter zu versorgen.
Ich meine, dass der Pflanzfilter nur dazu da sein sollte um evetuell im Wasser enthaltene Schadstoffe abzubauen. Die mecanische Filterung sollte der Filter übernehmen und nicht der Pflanzfilter, aber wie gesagt natürlich ist es auch so möglich wie du es planst.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Ja klaro, der Pflanzenfilter ist fuer den biologischen Teil. Den ganzen Dreck sollte vorher der Vorfilter (z.B. Trommler Vlies, Siebfilter) möglichst effektiv entfernen. 
Dann kann ich ja munter weiter bauen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Servus Wolf

Welche Filterart strebst du an 

Schwerkraft (Skizze #2) oder Halbschwerkraft (Skizze #3 + #4) oder gepumpt (Skizze #1) ...


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Keine von den Skizzen passt. 
Schwerkraft, aber mit der Pumpe vor dem biologischen Teil. 

Halbschwerkraft ist ja nur ne halbe Sache, und der Hauptvorteil (Stromersparnis) wird nicht ausgenutzt, da das Wasser ja dann irgendwo doch hochgepumpt wird.

Aber in diesem Thread sollte es eher um den Teich von Mona gehen, den Mona allerdings offensichtlich ziemlich genau so plant, wie ich.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Naja Wolf ... zumindest ist jetzt mal eine Skizze da .... 

Falls du ein Spaltsieb (US III) einsetzen willst .... geht nur Halbschwerkraft 

TF, VF und ältere, wie Bürsten-, Patronen- und Vortex gehen in Schwerkraft


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*



Digicat schrieb:


> Falls du ein Spaltsieb (US III) einsetzen willst .... geht nur Halbschwerkraft



Das wäre mal ne neue Erkenntnis denn :
Der Ultrasieve III ist mit einer schwimmenden Trennwand ausgestattet und funktioniert selbstverständlich in Schwerkraft.
Das heisst, Wasserstand im Teich und im Siebfilter ist auf einer Höhe.

Warum sollte der nur in Halbschweschwerkraft gehen ? Deswegen ist das Mist Ding doch so teuer wegen der Trennwand. Spaltsiebfilter für Halbschwerkraft oder gepumpte Systeme kosten weniger als die Hälfte.

Also Helmut, das halte ich für nen Gerücht. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Servus Wolf

Und wie beförderst du das Wasser in die nächste Kammer ..... durch den 63er Pumpenanschluß 

Die Pumpe sitzt bei einem SKS (SchwerKraftSystem) immer am Ende ....


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Das Wasser wird zur nächsten Kammer befördert, indem in einer der Nachfolgenden Kammern das Wasser weiter geschoben wird. Und es aus dem Siebfilter nachläuft. 
Das entscheidende beim Schwerkraftsystem ist, gleiches Wasserniveau in allen Teilen des Filters und im Teich, das Wasser wird nur durchgeschoben. Rein theoretisch würde das sogar mit ner Pumpe ganz am Anfang funktionieren, das macht man aber nicht, weil die Pumpe mit möglichst wenig Schmutz belastet wird. edit: denn auch der Anfang ist eine der nachfolgenden Kammern (wir sind im Kreis !)

Wir reden beim Schwerkraftsystem von einem Kreislauf auf gleichem Niveau, bei einem Kreis gibt es kein Anfang und kein Ende , die Pumpe ist nur der Motor, der den Kreis am drehen hält.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

So ganz stimmt das nicht Wolf 


Wieviel Wasser geht durch den 63er Anschluß 
Wie verhinderst du, fall`s die Pumpe aus ist, den Rückfluß aus den nachfolgenden Kammern in den US III ... da hilft dann auch das Schot nichts ... das Wasser kommt von der anderen Seite und der US III wird geflutet.

Als erstes müßtest am US III einmal den "Abfluß" durch 1-2x110er KG erhöhen = basteln (Garantieverlust)
Zweitens brauchst dann eine Rückstauklappe in 110er Ausführung

Wäre mir zuviel Aufwand, zumal der US III von der Filterleistung her net schlecht ist, aber es gibt besseres ..... wenn auch teureres ......


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Der Ultrasive III ist für eine Pumpenkapazität von ca. 20m³/h ausgelegt. Warum sollte ich da etwas rumbasteln ? 
Wo wäre das Problem der Flutung ? Sauber machen muss man den US III sowieso regelmäßig, was sollte da bei ner Flutung passieren ? wenn mal die Pumpe ausfällt. 

Helmut, nicht jeder kann und will sich einen Trommel oder Vliesfilter leisten. Natürlich gibt es besseres als nen Golf um von Bielefeld nach Wien zu kommen, aber man kann auch ganz gut im Golf das schaffen. 

Natürlich könnte ich jetzt auch warten, bis nen Vlies oder Trommelfilter zusammengespart ist, Aber irgendwann will ja auch ich meinen Teich mal fertig bekommen.Wenn Du Mona und mir so ein teureres Teil und die Folgekosten gerne sponsoren möchtest liesse sich sich sicher darüber reden, das der Teich dann Helmutweiher oder Digicatsee genannt wird  

Sowohl Mona, als auch ich haben ja geschrieben, das die Kosten im Rahmen bleiben sollen. 
Wenn ich die Kohle hätte alles mal eben Butz zu machen , dann wäre ich auch schon fertig, aber es soll im Rahmen gewisser Mindestanforderungen, auch im Budget bleiben. 
Nicht jeder kann und will sich Filter für mehrere tausend Euro leisten und der Schritt vom Vortex, zum USII für den sich Mona entschieden hat ist sowohl von den Kosten als auch von der Technik akzeptabel. 

Man muss auch mal auf dem Teppich bleiben können. Außerdem ist das ein Teil, wo nichts verloren ist. Da kann man in ein paar Jahren immer noch mal aufrüsten, wenn man im Lotto gewonnen hat, oder ähnliches. 
Die Entscheidung gegen Schwerkraft hätte aber Weichen für lange Zeit gestellt. Weil einem da dann nachher BA usw fehlen und nur schwer nachzurüsten sind.

Gruß 
Wuzzel

edit: @Mona ... kannst Du der Diskussion noch folgen ? Sonst einfach Fragen !... hier gehts um Deinen Teich !


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Wenn Zeit eine Rolle spielt ..... ich gebe Dir vollkommen Recht 

Ich dachte immer es sei ein Hobby 

Mein Schwimm-Koiteich wartet schon das 3.Jahr auf seine Fertigstellung ......

OK, OK .... ich habe einen "kleinen" Pflanzenteich dazwischen geschoben ..... 

Edit: Deine Edith gilt natürlich auch für Mich .... Mona, also her mit deinen Fragen .....


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Natürlich spielt auch beim Hobby Geld eine Rolle. 
Nicht jeder hier im Forum zählt zu denen, die tausende im Jahr für Hobby ausgeben können.
Nicht jedem der Briefmarken sammelt wird man den Besitz einer blauen Mauritius empfehlen können.

Und nur weil es besseres gibt als den US III zu sagen der wäre ohne Umbau für Schwerkraft nicht geeignet ist schlichtweg falsch. Du schreibst ja selber das er eine passable Filterleistung hat. 
Leider tendiert das Forum in letztert Zeit dazu, für kleinste Teiche hochtechnisierte Filter zu empfehlen, ich hab das hier Anfangs eher als Gartenteich Forum kennen gelernt. Wäre schade, wenn der Trend wie in vielen Foren dahin geht nur Sachen zu empfehlen die teuer sind und alles andere nicht zu akzeptieren.
Man könnte ja statt dessen auch ne preiswertere Schwerkraft Selbstbau Variante empfehlen. So ein Forum lebt doch eher von den tollen Ideen der User, anstatt immer neue Konsumzwänge zu schaffen.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## squidy (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*



sternhausen schrieb:


> Revisionsöffnung ist eine gute Sache, wird im Normalfall vor dem Zugschieber, der vor dem Filtereinlauf montiert wird eingebaut werden. Die Revisionsöffnung ist nichts anderes wie ein Stück Rohr mit einem Abzweiger, wo du ein Standrohr (normales KG Rohr ) einschiebst, das ein wenig länger als der max Wasserstand im Teich ist.
> 
> 
> Grüße Reinhard




Hallo Reinhard

ich ergänze das schnell bildlich für Mona 







das ein wenig länger als max Wasserstand kann ich nicht bestätigen, da wenn ich den ZS schnell zumache das Wasser oben aus den Revisionsrohren schiesst (schwarzer Strich ist Wasserstand). Ich würd das "ein wenig länger" mind. auf 40cm erhöhen und dann nicht zuschnell den Schieber zumachen,sonst gibts nasse Füsse (alternativ kann man auch warten bis sich das Niveau im Filter angeglichen hat).


----------



## heiko_243 (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Das Problem beim Ultrasieve III ist, dass der spezifizierte Durchfluß durch die 63er Leitung nur mit Hilfe des Unterdrucks einer Pumpe zu schaffen ist. Mit Schwerkraft allein ist der Durchfluß geringer. Wenn man die 20m³/h braucht, wird man kaum um eine Vergrößerung des Querschnitts herumkommen. Oder man muss deutlichem Höhenunterschied zwischen den Wasserständen zwischen US III und folgendem Filter akzeptieren.


----------



## Flash (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Hallo,

ich hab auch das US III und ich betreibe das als gepumpte version, kann mir erlich gesagt auch kaum vorstellen, wie das in schwehrkraft funzen soll.

Na ja für Mona:
Ich bin super zufrieden mit den US, es gibt bestimmt auch Varianten so eine Vorfilterung selbst zu basteln, dazu darf man aber nicht vernachlässigen, das manche selberbauer hohe fachliche Kenntnisse haben, deren Maschienenpark es mühelos mit einem Kleinbetrieb aufnehmen kann!

Das US halte ich nach wie vor für eine super Sache, das mit dem Reinigen hält sich auch in Grenzen. Je nach Witterung kommt es natürlich auch zu höheren reinigungs interwallen ( Laub oder so was ) Aber ich denke abgesehen von einem Flies - Filter oder einem Trommler haben dieses Problem alle Vorfilter! Abgesehen davon ist das Reinigen keine große Sache, die in 2 min erledigt ist...

Der Revisionszugang ist ne super sache, die ich leider nicht bedacht hatte. Das Problem mit dem Überlaufen erschlagen viele mit einem Zugschieber unmittelbar hinter der Trennung vom Hauprohr. 

Zu den BA ist noch zu bemerken, das es da auch Qualitätsunterschide gibt! Die sehr günstigen Varianten sind oft mit geringerer Materialstärke, und es ist nicht ratsam da zu sparen, eine nachträgliche Änderung ist nur schwehr möglich!

Einen guten Rat habe ich auf jeden Fall ... lasst euch genügend Platz!
Es gibt nichts schlimmeres in irgend welchen schmalen Gruben oder engen Häuschen rum zu murkzen, so was bereuht man später ständig! Egal ob es um die Zugännigkeit oder um einen an - umbau geht, wer sich nicht den nötigen Platz gelassen hat, der krakzelt rum wie der Hahn auf dem Mist!

Mona, mach mal ein paar Bilder... die sagen mehr als 1000 Worte.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## maritim (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*



			
				Wuzzel;300915[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Leider tendiert das Forum in letztert Zeit dazu, für kleinste Teiche hochtechnisierte Filter zu empfehlen, ich hab das hier Anfangs eher als Gartenteich Forum kennen gelernt. Wäre schade, wenn der Trend wie in vielen Foren dahin geht nur Sachen zu empfehlen die teuer sind und alles andere nicht zu akzeptieren.
> Man könnte ja statt dessen auch ne preiswertere Schwerkraft Selbstbau Variante empfehlen. So ein Forum lebt doch eher von den tollen Ideen der User, anstatt immer neue Konsumzwänge zu schaffen.
> 
> Gruß Wuzzel



hallo wuzzel,

wir kenne uns ja schon etwas länger übers forum und dem chat.
darum möchte ich mir erlauben offen zu sprechen.

was du sagst ist einfach nicht richtig!
hier wird immer zu eigenbauten geraten, da sie wesendlich günstiger und effektiver als die meisten filter sind, die käuflich erworben werden können.

ich habe auch alles selber gebaut und mein filter hat bestens funktioniert.
die eigenbauten stehen auch heute noch an meinem teich und nur die vorfilterung habe durch einen gekauften vliesfilter ersetzt.
der rest ist geblieben wie er war und wird auch so bleiben.

ich kann auch nur jedem zu einem eigenbaufilter mit spaltsieb als vorfilter  raten, wenn er geld sparen möchte. 

nun kommt das große aber.... in dem fall von mona wäre es echt zuüber legen, das sie sich zb. einen gebrauchten vliesfilter mit boiteil kauft. gute gebrauchte vliesfiter mit bioteil bekommt man schon zwischen 2000 und 2400 euro.
den schließt man einfach an und hat keine probleme mehr.....

ein eigenbau dürfte bei mona je nach ausführung auch zwischen 1400 und 1800 euro kosten. kosten durch fehlversuche habe ich mal nicht einberechnet....hier stellt sich die überlegung ob man paar euro drauflegt und einen gebrauchten vliesfilter kauft. 

man kann mit  ruhigen gewissen paar tage wegfahren ohne das jemand nach dem teich schauen muss. geht man länger in den urlaub braucht derjenige nur eine kleine einweisung und hat so gut wie keine arbeit mit dem filter.


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Bitte dazu schreiben, das man mit dem Vliesfilter auch zusätzliche monatliche Kosten hat. 
Und wir sollten uns vor Augen führen, das wir ueber einen geplanten 15000 Liter Teich reden. 
Da kann doch nicht inzwischen ein Filter jenseits der 2000 Euro (für einen gebrauchten! Filter) und Kosten für Filtermittel von sagen wir mal 20 - 40 Euro monatlich zur ultima ratio geworden sein. 
Also mir persönlich ist das zu abgehoben, und ich verstehe jeden Teichler, der in der Kategorie nicht mithalten will oder kann.Mona kann mit einem gebrauchten Siebfilter auch deutlich niedriger liegen. Man kann nicht auf der einen Seite neu mit auf der anderen Seite gebraucht vergleichen.
Jeder der sich das leisten mag und kann soll es tun, 

Ich komm hier viel eher ins Grübeln über den 63mm Abgang des US III  
Wer so ein Teil in Schwerkraft betreibt soll doch mal nen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben. 
Ich denke damit ist uns eher geholfen.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Flash (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Wie willst das US eigentlich in ein Schwehrkraft sys integrieren ??
 
Das US wird mit der Oberkannte 1cm über dem Wasserspiegel eingebaut, dann ist der Ausgang ca 70cm unter dem Wasserspiegel, wobei die 2 Kammer immer bis unter das Sieb leer sein muß, sonst funzt das Ding doch nicht!

In einem Swehrkraft sys. haben alle kammern immer den selben level Swehrkraft halt...

Na ja ich hab das US III auch ( bitte auf die version mit 250µm Spaltsieb achten) bei den Pumpenausgängen hab ich 2 Pumpen dran, löppt super.
Eine Pumpe geht in einen 5Kammer Filter der dann in Schwehrkraft zurück in den Teich geht.

Übrigens ich hab nach dem US alles in D63 PVC Druckrohr gehalten, das kommt den Flussraten zu gute, macht sich bei dem Höhenunterschied und den zugeschalteten UVC einheiten doch bemerkbar. Noch eins .. nie Winkel in die Pumpleitungen immer Bögen... Winkel sind Flussfresser!
Hatte vorher D50, der Unterschied lag bei 20%! Flussrate.

gruß
Thomas


----------



## maritim (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

hallo wuzzel,

sehe es doch einfach mal als anregung zum nachdenken.

man kann doch mal die kosten die bei einem eigenbau auf einem zukommen ausrechnen. dann schaut man einfach was unter dem strich steht und überlegt sich ob es lohnt das man etwas mehr ausgeben möchte.

wenn ich es richtig in erinnerung habe, kostet so ein es us 3 ca. 800 euro und dann kommt der biologische teil noch dazu.

momentan kommt man  recht günstig an die gebrauchten vliesfilter ..... darum sollte man den gedanken nicht ganz verwerfen.

am wochenende bin ich per zufall über einen smarpond 500g mit biologischen teil und uvc  gestolpert. nach harter verhandlung habe ich mir den smarti für 1800 euro unter den nagel gerissen.
der kommt nun nächstes jahr an einen koiteich mit 14m³. unser freund hat vor freude bocksprünge gemacht, weil es ihn nun günstiger kommt als der geplante eigenbau von der schwehrkraftanlage.
hätte er ihn nicht genommen dann wäre er in den flohmarkt gekommen und wäre mir wahrscheinlich 10 min aus der hand gerissen worden.

wermutstropfen bei den vliesfilter sind die laufenden vlieskosten.
aber man muss auch sehen , das man zb. viel strom spart, weil zb helix nicht aufwendig bewegt werden muss und der uvc nicht rund um die uhr brennen muss.


----------



## Flash (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Respeckt..

Ein Smartpond 500 mit biotei für unter 2k ... Schnäppchen !
Ja wenn man so günstig da dran kommt ist das natürlich erste Wahl!
Trommler und Flieser liegen mit den vorfilterraten bis unter 50µm natürlich
umschlagbar gut! nur sind die normalerweise nicht unter 3-4k zu haben!

gruß
Thomas


----------



## maritim (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

hallo thomas,

wenn ich es richtig in erinnerung habe, stand letztens ein 500g für 2500euro in einem forum zum verkauf. die preise gehen in letzter zeit bei den gebrauchen recht gut in den keller, da es viele gute nachbauten zum guten kurs gibt.


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*



Flash schrieb:


> Wie willst das US eigentlich in ein Schwehrkraft sys integrieren ??



Laut Anleitung ! 

Ist denn die Werbung für diesen Vorfilter wirklich so irreführend ? 
Es wird mit Durchfluss bis 20000 liter geworben, und mit der Aussage: Schwerkraft geeignet.
Ich schreibe eine e-mail an den Hersteller und Frage. 
Wer hier persönliche Erfahrungen mit dem Filter, oder mit ähnlichen Modellen z.B. von Fiap hat sollte sich aber auch melden.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Flash (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Ja mach das Wuzzel,

ich bin der Meinung die Pumpe kommt direkt an das US. Schau auch in der Anleitung Seite 3 UltraSieve Montage die schreiben zwar Schwehrkraft, aber das gilt nur bis in das US der rest ist gepumpt!

Back to toppik

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Mona, also vielleicht noch etwas warten mit dem Kauf vom US III ich hab denen eben mal eine e-mail geschrieben und drum gebeten mir die Genehmigung zur Veröffentlcihung der Antwort zu geben. Sobald ich was höre stell ich es ein.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## muecke123 (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

habe es nun mal endlich geschafft mich zu melden. Wollte ja ursprünglich schon am Samstag die Bilder einsetzen aber es hat zeitlich überhaupt nix gepasst. Ganzes WE war gnadenlos verplant. Bis gerade eben. Besuch ist nun weg und ich darf wieder an den PC. Endlich.

Jetzt muß ich aber erstmal ein dickes DANKESCHÖN loswerden. Ich freue mich riesig über eure Hilfe und bin letztendlich froh, dass ich mich getraut habe mal meine Fragen zu stellen.

Also ich wollte eigentlich tatsächlich reine Schwerkraft. Wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann ist unser Gartenhaus wie Reinhard schon richtig annahm, nicht unterkellert. Aber mein Mann ist gehorsam und holt das gerade nach. Der Schacht für die Zuleitung ist so gut wie ausgehoben. Im hinteren Teil kommt dann noch quer der Schacht für die zukünftige Filteranlage. Es wird per Schaufel ausgehoben und dann wollten wir noch Wände hochziehen. Die Gartenlaube ist (ich muß jetzt leider schätzen) sagen wir mal 3-3,50 m breit. Länge so um die 4 m. Denke mal, dass man da schon Platz genug hat um alles unterzubringen. Fragt sich natürlich jetzt nur, was genau ich da nun unterbringen werde. Hmmm...das mit dem Vliesfilter.. tja, so ein Teil mag ja bestimmt wirklich gut sein, aber das ist finanziell echt nicht drin. Nicht mal die "günstige" Gebrauchtversion. Ich wünschte ich könnte.... aber das geht echt nicht. Die möglicherweise häufigere Reinigung des Ultra sieves ist für mich eigentlich kein Problem. So wie ich das gelesen habe ist das ja schnell erledigt. Auch wenn wir mal im Urlaub sind. Da wird sich schon jemand finden, der das übernehmen würde. Da bin ich mir ganz sicher.

Tja, die Sache mit dem Ultrasieve III ist schon ein wenig verzwickt. Habe auch die Anleitung im Netz gesehen und da heißt es tatsächlich: für Schwerkraftsysteme, aber auch gleichzeitig, dass die Pumpe direkt an den Ultrasieve angeschlossen wird. Diese pumpt dann weiter in den Biofilter. Ich kann mir das eigentlich auch nicht vorstellen, dass das ohne die Pumpe dazwischen so einfach per Schwerkraft in den Biofilter laufen soll. Aber wie ich ja schon schrieb ist Physik nicht so meine Stärke. Bin ja mal sehr gespannt, was die dazu schreiben werden. Super Idee Wuzzel, die Firma mal direkt anzuschreiben. 

Wie laut ist eigentlich so eine Pumpe wenn sie direkt am US III angeschlossen ist. Das ist doch dann eine trocken aufgestellte Pumpe oder? Ich habe da echt Bedenken, dass sowas schon einigen Radau macht. Wie man vielleicht anhand der Bilder erkennen kann, ist unsere Terasse direkt neben dem Häuschen wo die Technik reinkommt. Und wenn da ständig was brummt..... Was meint ihr? Vielleicht kann Flash dazu etwas sagen? 

Eigentlich hatte ich mir das immer so wie hier auf der zweiten Szizze vorgestellt. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21853  Am Ende die Pumpenkammer mit einer stromsparenden, und dimmbaren (bei Bedarf) Rohrpumpe die das Wasser dann zurück in den Teich pumpt (unter Teichniveau). Da wäre dann jetzt die Frage welchen bezahlbaren Vorfilter, wenn Ultrasieve III in echter Schwerkraft nun nicht geht. Hat da vielleicht jemand noch eine Idee? 

So, jetzt mal zu den ganzen Fragen die ich hatte. Nochmals DANKE für die vielen hilfreichen Tipps!!! Klasse!!!

Ich mache es jetzt also folgendermaßen:

BA werde ich sehen, dass ich einen guten und günstigen bekomme. Das krieg ich bestimmt hin. Diesen werde ich mittels Innotec mit der Teichfolie verkleben, so wie es hier im Forum/Basiswissen bei der ausführlichen Anleitung von geecebird steht. Das erste Stück KG Rohr dann aber mit Tangit. Weiter geht es nun nur gesteckt und zwar so, dass die Muffe in die Richtung zeigt, aus der das Wasser kommt. Also Richtung BA. Ok?

Dann werde ich am Ende der Rohrleitung, bevor der Zugschieber kommt, ein T-Stück als Revisionsöffung einsetzen. Rohrlänge ca. 40 cm über Teichniveau. Muß ich das eigentlich irgendwie verschließen? Rein theoretisch sollte da doch nichts überlaufen. Hmm....Vielleicht einfach eine KG Rohr-Abdeckung aufsetzen? Ach so, sollte die Skimmerleitung besser auch eine Revisionsöffnung haben? Wäre doch günstig oder? 

Den BA werde ich in Beton setzen, den Rest (Leitung) in ein Sandbett legen. 

Würde das eigentlich schon gerne alles fertig machen. Allerdings weiß ich nun überhaupt noch nicht auf welcher Höhe ich dann mit den Rohren in dem Filterschacht ankommen soll. Weiß ja nicht welchen Vorfilter ich letztendlich haben werde wg. der Höhe der Anschlüsse. Ich möchte ja nicht nachher zu tief oder hoch liegen und Bögen einbauen müssen, die evtl. nicht notwendig gewesen wären. Ach Mensch... da gibt es so vieles zu beachten....wenn man nicht nachher mühsam wieder alles berichtigen will, was man zu Anfang nicht bedacht hat. Sicherlich wird sich trotz reiflicher Überlegung doch hier und da ein Fehler einbauen und man sagt sich dann: Ach hätte ich doch besser nachgedacht. Davon bleiben wohl nur die wenigsten verschont oder irre ich mich da?


Liebe Grüße
Mona


Ach so....die Fotos von unserem "Krater". Finde, dass sieht ziemlich mickrig aus auf den Fotos. Ich glaube ich messe morgen (jetzt ist leider dunkel) vorsichtshalber noch mal alles nach. Nicht, dass ich mit meinen 15.000 Litern voll daneben liege.

      

Hier sieht man den Schacht für die Rohrleitung welcher in das Gartenhaus führt. Vorne rechts am "Teich" liegt noch einiges an Erdaushub der noch abgefahren werden muß. Dort befindet sich dann die erste Pflanzstufe. Links neben dem Haus gehts noch ein bischen weiter. Dort soll auch der Wasserrücklauf (unter Wasser) sein. Sieht man leider nicht so richtig auf dem Foto.  Werde sehen ob ich morgen noch ein besseres Foto machen kann.


 

Ansicht vom Gartenhaus aus. Meine Kinder finden den Tunnel toll und meinen, die Fische könnten dann doch wenns regnet in die Gartenlaube schwimmen. Da fiel mir dann nix mehr ein.


----------



## heiko_243 (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

@Wuzzel:

In der Anleitung bezieht sich das "Schwerkraft" aber immer auf den Zufluß, nicht auf den Abfluß, dort wird immer von gepumpten Betrieb gesprochen. Ein Voll-Schwerkraft-Betrieb - also Zu- und Ablauf wird in der Anleitung nirgends erwähnt.

Der Verkäufer des Bofitec-Schwerkraft-Spaltsiebfilters (sehr ähnlich USIII) hat mir das auch gleich ausgeredet (ich wollte auch Voll-Schwerkraftbetrieb nutzen).

Die Anbeiter der Spaltsiebfilter bieten meist 2 Varianten an - gepumpt und Schwerkraft. Schwerkraft bedeutet dabei stets nur, das ein bewegliche Wehr zur Regulierung des Wasserzulaufs vorhanden ist. Beim Ablauf sind die stets identisch und benötigen eine Pumpe. Einen größeren Ablauf bieten meines Wissens nach nur die Fiap-Filter (DN100, teilweise auch DN150). Damit wäre zumindest ein Ablauf ohne Pumpe zu einem tiefer liegenden Filter möglich. Das macht dann aber widerrum nur Sinn, wenn irgendwo vor dem Siebfilter eine Pumpe das Wasser nach oben befördert (dann wären wir wieder bei der gepumpten Variante). Bei echtem Voll-Schwerkraft-Betrieb würde der Siebfilter voll Wasser stehen, was seiner Funktionsweise widerspricht.


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Danke für die ergänzenden Infos Heiko, Fiap werde ich gleich auch noch anschreiben. 
Die holländischen Kollegen sind fix und schreiben : 



> ...  Ein Schwerkraft-Ablauf ist bei diesem __ Filtersystem nicht angedacht und somit auch nicht möglich. Für einen Filter nach dem Ultra Sieve eignet sich daher am besten ein geschlossenes Filtersystem (z.B. Beadfilter) oder ein Mehrkammer-Filtersystem in einer Pumpversion ...



Und lässt uns wissen, das die Bezeichnung Schwerkraft Version eher verwirrend ist. Dann kann man ja als preiswerte Lösung zu Vlies und Trommelfiltern auch gleich eine gepumpte Spaltsiebfilter nehmen. Die ja um einige hundert Euro günstiger sind. 

Insofern müsste es also heissen: Schwerkraft in Verbindung mit Beadfilter und Helmut hat uns mit seinen Hinweisen in der kleinen harten aber herzlichen Diskussion mit mir auf den richtigen Weg gebracht 

Mona, ich befürchte wir müssen umplanen ! 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel 

P.S. Wenn Fiap antwortet melde ich mich dann auch


----------



## heiko_243 (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Dann kann man ja als preiswerte Lösung zu Vlies und Trommelfiltern auch gleich eine gepumpte Spaltsiebfilter nehmen.


Ja, es sei denn du brauchst den Filter vor der Pumpe, weil du z.B. den Dreck und die Tiere die durch einen groben Skimmerkorb durchgehen, nicht durch die Pumpe jagen willst.
Dann ist nur die Schwerkraft-Variante brauchbar, weil du die vor jegliche Pumpe setzen kannst.

Du kannst hinter die Pumpe bei der Schwerkraftvariante oder am Auslauf der gepumpten Variante aber jeden beliebigen Filter setzen, nicht nur Beadfilter - Druckfilter genauso wie drucklose normale Tonnenfilter etc.


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Danke Heiko, 
das ist natuerlich ein in der Tat nicht ganz unerheblicher Vorteil.

Leider kann ich die Antwort des anderen Herstellers hier nicht zur Diskussion einstellen, wer zu dem Produkt fragen hat kann sich bitte direkt an den Hersteller wenden. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Digicat (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Servus Wolf



> Insofern müsste es also heissen: Schwerkraft in Verbindung mit Beadfilter und Helmut hat uns mit seinen Hinweisen in der kleinen harten aber herzlichen Diskussion mit mir auf den richtigen Weg gebracht



Habe ich doch gerne für Mona und Dich gemacht 

Wobei Thomas und Heiko nicht unwesentlich daran beteiligt gewesen sind  

Auch Euch ein großes Danke, daß wir die Beiden auf den richtigen Weg gewiesen haben 



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, es sei denn du brauchst den Filter vor der Pumpe, weil du z.B. den Dreck und die Tiere die durch einen groben Skimmerkorb durchgehen, nicht durch die Pumpe jagen willst.


Vorallem dieser Satz verdient meine Hochachtung 

Dies ist ein sehr großer Vorteil der Schwerkraftfilteranlagen  im Sinne der Tiere


----------



## squidy (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

hallo zusammen

so müsste es doch mit dem USIII in Schwerkraft funktionieren 

da nur das Wasser über das Wehr nachlaufen kann was im Bioteil abgepumpt wird und somit auch der Pegel unter dem Schwimmer sinkt.

zur Sicherheit doch einen Biobehälter nehmen der so hoch ist wie der Wassertand im Teich 

da man unter dem Wasserpegel des Bioteil auf gleicher Höhe wieder in den Teich pumpt sollte es auch keinen Flowverlust geben.


----------



## heiko_243 (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*



> so müsste es doch mit dem USIII in Schwerkraft funktionieren


Ja, so funktioniert es, allerdings zumindest beim USIII nur mit deutlich reduziertem Durchfluß, weil der Auslass zu geringen Durchmesser hat. Entweder muss man den selbst vergrößern oder aber zu den Fiap-Filtern mit DN100 oder DN150 ausweichen.


----------



## Flash (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Niemals nicht!
 

Also erst mal müßte das Bioteil oder was auch immer das sein soll bestimmt 1,5m hoch sein:shock
Das Wasser steht immer bis zur gekennzeichneten Linie A. 
Im US steht das Wasser bei mir Durchsatz 20m³/h ungefähr an Linie B.
Was C darstellen soll kann ich nicht deuten, wenn es ne Pumpe ist, hat sich das mit der Schwehrkraft doch schon erledigt?

Nun ja zu den Problemen:
Die Zugschieber in den 110 Zuläufen sind meist nicht 100% dicht, so das sich das Wasser langsam bis auf Teichhöhe ausgleicht. Somit würde alles, was sich unterhalb der Teichwasserlinie befindet überlaufen D.

Alle Filter oder was auch immer mußt man nun eingraben! da sie ja jetzt unterhalb der Teichwasserlinie stehen!

Ich denke man söllte das mit dem US in einem amderen Thread klären, das hilft Mona überhaupt nicht?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## heiko_243 (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*



> Also erst mal müßte das Bioteil oder was auch immer das sein soll bestimmt 1,5m hoch sein


Warum? Es muss nur hoch genug sein, das der Rand über dem Wasserspiegel liegt, damit es nicht überlaufen kann. 



> Das Wasser steht immer bis zur gekennzeichneten Linie A.


Aber nur vor dem Wehr. Dahinter nur, wenn nichts abläuft, d.h. wenn die Pumpe aus ist.



> Was C darstellen soll kann ich nicht deuten, wenn es ne Pumpe ist, hat sich das mit der Schwehrkraft doch schon erledigt?


Eine (!) Pumpe brauchts es immer. Noch läuft das Wasser nicht ohne antreibende Kraft durch die Filter.



> Die Zugschieber in den 110 Zuläufen sind meist nicht 100% dicht, so das  sich das Wasser langsam bis auf Teichhöhe ausgleicht. Somit würde alles,  was sich unterhalb der Teichwasserlinie befindet überlaufen


Völlig richtig.



> Alle Filter oder was auch immer mußt man nun eingraben! da sie ja jetzt unterhalb der Teichwasserlinie stehen!


Deswegen (und wegem dem zu geringen Durchfluß am Auslass des US ohne Pumpe) pumpt man vom US zum folgenden Filter und nicht erst ganz am Ende.



> Ich denke man söllte das mit dem US in einem anderen Thread klären


Vielleicht wäre das was für den Grundlagen-Bereich?


----------



## Flash (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*



heiko_243 schrieb:


> Deswegen (und wegem dem zu geringen Durchfluß am Auslass des US ohne Pumpe) pumpt man vom US zum folgenden Filter und nicht erst ganz am Ende.



So machen das doch alle! ( ich auch ), dann ist es aber ein Halbschwehrkraft!
Dann kannst du die pumpe direkt an das US dran machen und fertig ist!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## heiko_243 (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*



> So machen das doch alle! ( ich auch ), dann ist es aber ein Halbschwehrkraft!
> Dann kannst du die pumpe direkt an das US dran machen und fertig ist!


Meine Rede


----------



## squidy (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Hallo Heiko




heiko_243 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Die Zugschieber in den 110 Zuläufen sind meist nicht 100% dicht, so das sich das Wasser langsam bis auf Teichhöhe ausgleicht. Somit würde alles, was sich unterhalb der Teichwasserlinie befindet überlaufe
> 
> -Völlig richtig.



Wo Soll da was überlaufen? der Bioteil und USIII sind ein paar cm höher als das Teichniveau  auch wenn ZS nicht ganz dicht sind, das Wasser wird ja vom Wehr gesteuert, d.h. solange die Pumpe nicht läuft müssen einfach die Kugelhähne hinter der Pumpe zu sein das durch die Pumpe kein Wasser in den Filter läuft, vom BA und Skimmer kommt nix da das Wehr ja oben ist.





heiko_243 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Alle Filter oder was auch immer mußt man nun eingraben! da sie ja jetzt unterhalb der Teichwasserlinie stehen!
> 
> -Deswegen (und wegem dem zu geringen Durchfluß am Auslass des US ohne Pumpe) pumpt man vom US zum folgenden Filter und nicht erst ganz am Ende.



wird ja kein Problem sein da 2x 110 Ausgänge zu machen? ansonsten Fiap 


@Thomas 

doch doch dat tut  ein Schwerkraft Skimmer macht auch nix anderes als das Wehr, er sinkt wenn man das Wasser unter dem Schwimmkörper abpumpt. 



> Also erst mal müßte das Bioteil oder was auch immer das sein soll bestimmt 1,5m hoch sein




hast du dir mal GFK ÖL-Wannen angeschaut? die unter jedem Öltank sind? da findet man schön grosse Filterbecken mit ordentlich hohen Wänden  die einen nutzen sie als IH die anderen als Filter 


das einzige was passieren kann ist bei einem Pumpenausfall das das Wasser durch die Pumpe zurückläuft ( da der Bioteil ein tieferes Niveau hat als der Teich ), Rückstauventiel oder den Rücklauf nicht unter Teichniveau sondern darüber und das Problem ist gelöst


----------



## heiko_243 (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*



squidy schrieb:


> Wo Soll da was überlaufen? der Bioteil und USIII sind ein paar cm höher als das Teichniveau


Lies das Zitat nochmal:


> Somit würde alles, was sich unterhalb der Teichwasserlinie befindet überlaufe


Wenn nichts unterhalb Teichnieveau ist, dann kann auch nichts überlaufen.



squidy schrieb:


> auch wenn ZS nicht ganz dicht sind, das Wasser wird ja vom Wehr gesteuert, d.h. solange die Pumpe nicht läuft müssen einfach die Kugelhähne hinter der Pumpe zu sein das durch die Pumpe kein Wasser in den Filter läuft, vom BA und Skimmer kommt nix da das Wehr ja oben ist.


Das Wehr ist aber nur zur Durchflußregulierung und nicht zum 100% absperren geeignet, da die nicht 100% dicht sind. Wenn ein folgender Filter - wie in der Zeichnung dargestellt - per Schwerkraft gespeist wird, würde der also langsam bis auf Teich-Niveau volllaufen (bei Abschaltung, nicht im Betrieb).



> wird ja kein Problem sein da 2x 110 Ausgänge zu machen?


Ein echtes Problem ist das sicher nicht. Man verliert allerdings gegebenenfalls die Gewährleistungsansprüche.


----------



## Flash (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

So noch mal ....

@ Heiko & Remo

Habt Ihr ein US ?

Also da kannst du keinen D110 Anschluß dran machen! Ich hab 2x D63 und wenn ich meine beiden AquaMax 16000 voll aufdrehe ist das limmit von dem US eh ganz ausgeschöpft.

Na ja wie auch immer. Ich sage mal, wenn ich an dem US noch 1000 Änderungen vormehmen muß, dann kauf ich mir das erst gar nicht!

Wie gesagt, ich hab eins, die Pumpen sind direkt am US, vorher noch je ein Kugelhan, wenn man mal an den Pumpen arbeiten muß. Ich bin zufrieden damit.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## heiko_243 (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*



> Habt Ihr ein US ?


Nein, ich hatte einen Bofitec in Betracht gezogen angesichts des günstigeren Preises, aber in meine Konstellation (Skimmer mit 50mm Leitung an Pumpe dann in Druckfilter) konnte ich keinen Sifi einbauen, weder gepumpt, noch Schwerkraft, ohne massive Änderungen an Folie und Wanddurchführung. Genau deswegen habe ich aber lange gerechnet und geprüft und mich mit den Sifi's beschäftigt, aber per Schwerkraft (selbst mit größerem Wasserstandunterschied) bekomme ich meine 10m³/h nicht durch die 50mm.
Live habe ich den US aber noch nicht gesehen.
Bei mir sollte der Sifi primär als Tierfilter rein. Das übernimmt nun ersatzweise ein Fliegengitter im Skimmerkorb bis ich irgendwann mal mit Schwerkraft auf einen Sifi gehen kann.


----------



## Flash (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Hallo Mona,

Hast du mal ein paar Bilder von dem Teichprojekt? Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte, und man kann Fehler oder Verbesserungen schneller erkennen.
 XXX sorry hab gesehen, das du schon welche reingestellt hast xxxxxx
Ein paar Anregungen:

- Denk bitte an einen Überlauf, den du verstellen kannst, es ist nicht gut, das der Teich irgendwo überläft  das sollte man definieren

- Ein seperater Abgabg für eine Pumpe ( kann auch im Hauptrohr des BA liegen möglichst weit unten) Der ist sehr nützlich wenn du mal deinen Teich leer pumpen möchtest.

- Wo planst du den Einlauf zu machen? denk daran , das der Skimmer nicht zu nah daran liegt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Flash (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*



muecke123 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
> 
> Und wenn da ständig was brummt..... Was meint ihr? Vielleicht kann Flash dazu etwas sagen?


Ja natürlich, na ja ein bischen brummt die schon, aber nicht das es stören würde. Ich habe aus Platzgründen meine Terasse ( Deck ) unterkellert  darunter befinden sich einige Anlagenteile.
 
Wie du siehst haben wir unsere Wohlfühloase direkt unter (neben) dem US daran rennen 2x Oase AquaMax eco 16000. Damit man es besser erkennen kann habe ich den zugang eingekreist. Darunter befindet sich das US und die beiden Schieber für den Skimmer ( der ist an der einen __ Nase unter dem Deck) und dem BA.



> Eigentlich hatte ich mir das immer so wie hier auf der zweiten Szizze vorgestellt. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21853



Ja das habe ich auch so wie Halbschwerkraft bzw. Sonderform Abbildung b.
Nur das mein Filter nicht so hoch steht, sondern ca. 20cm über Teichniveau, so dass es nicht zu sehr zu lasten des Pumpleistung geht.



> Ich mache es jetzt also folgendermaßen:
> 
> BA werde ich sehen, dass ich einen guten und günstigen bekomme. Das krieg ich bestimmt hin. Diesen werde ich mittels Innotec mit der Teichfolie verkleben, so wie es hier im Forum/Basiswissen bei der ausführlichen Anleitung von geecebird steht. Das erste Stück KG Rohr dann aber mit Tangit. Weiter geht es nun nur gesteckt und zwar so, dass die Muffe in die Richtung zeigt, aus der das Wasser kommt. Also Richtung BA. Ok?



Ich hab sicherhalbshalber alle Ronre verklebt 



> Dann werde ich am Ende der Rohrleitung, bevor der Zugschieber kommt, ein T-Stück als Revisionsöffung einsetzen. Rohrlänge ca. 40 cm über Teichniveau. Muß ich das eigentlich irgendwie verschließen? Rein theoretisch sollte da doch nichts überlaufen. Hmm....Vielleicht einfach eine KG Rohr-Abdeckung aufsetzen? Ach so, sollte die Skimmerleitung besser auch eine Revisionsöffnung haben? Wäre doch günstig oder?
> 
> Den BA werde ich in Beton setzen, den Rest (Leitung) in ein Sandbett legen.



Ja bitte beide du weißt nie ob du mal an einen der beiden rann mußt >> mach einen Schieber drann, dann kann nix überlaufen!

So ich muß los.. schreib aner nacher noch was dazu...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## squidy (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*



Flash schrieb:


> So noch mal ....
> 
> @ Heiko & Remo
> 
> ...



nein hab ich nicht und wenn hätte ich sicher ned so ein Mist erzählt  (wusste das mit dem undichten Wehr nicht) 
heiss das der USIII läuft immer voll wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft  (quatschen wir per PN weiter sonst ist es zuviel offtopic)

gruss


----------



## Flash (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alleine schaffen wir´s nicht, wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!*

Um dir mal ne Idee zu geben so sieht ein Teil meiner Filterung aus..

 

Ich denke das geht auch bei dir,

Ach so dass ich es nicht vergesse!
Bitte unbeding eine schöne Pfanzzone an den Rändern einrichten, auf dem Kraterbild sehe ich da nicht viel von, aber kann natürlich sein, das die noch kommen. Auch da gild, nicht zu knapp  sonst liegt alles unten im Teich, und das wollen wir ja nicht. Ich denke mal so 50cm söllte die schon haben. Und vergesst nicht, Seerosen, die auf 1,8m runter gehen, gibt es nicht viele.. mein Teich ist 2,2m tief, ich weiß wovon ich sprech. Wenn du Seerosen möchtest, denk an eine Stufe, wo die dann stehen soll 

Gruß
Thomas


----------

